# I am now a yakker



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, just got my viking espri.
I now have to put the flush mount rod holders in the back,
it's a bit scary drilling hols in new things :? 
thanks for everyone who helped, If I wasn't for the help you fellers have given me on this forum I would be lost.
sam


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

They look good in granite don't they Sam. I put rod holders in mine the other night. Started with a 48mm hole saw and then elongated the holes with a jigsaw. Did they put in your seat clips for you? If they did you may have to move them like I had to.

Best of luck for your first trip mate.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice boat! I used to use plastic ties to hold rod holders to a crate on my dive yak. It worked really well... You don't want to go drilling holes in a diveyak.

Tassie has soooo many awesome fishing spots for a yak. I'm taking my Swing over in October. Can't wait.

Good luck.

cheers Peter.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

wayne, yeah I was hoping it would be the same as yours 8) 
can you post a pic of you rod holders for me?
sam


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweeeeet 8) 8)


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great stuff Sam, thats a smooth looking kayak you`ve got there. Have fun fitting it out. Steve.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I fitted my first rod holder on my Espri after long deliberation.
My tools consisted of a hand drill, a small rasp and a hacksaw blade. I followed the advice from this forum to make sure I was doing the right thing. I was apprehensive to begin with but when you start theres no going back :shock: 
I made sure that the angle wasnt going to interfere with the paddle stroke, and I measured it in relationship to the tempory milk crate set up I had to make sure.
Its not difficult the trickiest part is reaching through the back hatch to put the washers and nuts on.
The rod holders I got only just fit in the space there behind the seat, theres not that many options on the espri, however some recommend mounting them further back a bit as not to impede the stroke.
I included some photos and will let you know when I test it most likely tomorrow. Hope this helps.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice.... now for some fishing. Good luck, and fair weather

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job mate.  Good luck fot tomorrow


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out mine in Rigged kayaks section to see where I put my rod holders.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Sam, a sweet looking boat.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Sam on the pickup.

Don't be afraid of drilling the holes for mods, thats some of the enjoyment watching the boat develop.

In your rod holders be sure to block the drain hole before attaching to yak, and 3 hole style are preferable as they will take a PVC pipe, I find round hole and rasp to elongate is best, also save cut outs for any repairs later in the boats life


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Re blocking the drain holes in the bottom of the holder, I did as Dodge suggested in an earlier post, shove poolnoodle down the hole and use silicone fish tank repair to seal. Worked well


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

I just drilled the holes for the rod holders and filled the bottom of them up with some resin.
Just waiting for the resin to dry and then i'll seal them with sikaflex and bolt them on


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

If you ever travel along roads that have road works are going on , look for star picketts. They have a plastic yellow cap on them they will fit if you take the internal leaves out , they slide over the rod holder ends.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Sam, Just got back from a paddle in the surf and I'm stoked with the positioning. Didnt impede the paddle at all even catching waves and back paddling etc. I put conduit risers to lift the rod about 200mm. I can fit the other one now with confidence. I'm stoked and I'm sure you will be too.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice ride Sam, so when does the Southern AKFF Fleet hook up for a fish?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Sam and Blaen cant wait to get the hang of yak fishing,taking the Hobe outfitter out tomorrow for lash!

Cheers Barrabeachy


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

yer, i drilled my first few holes on saturday and put my flush mount rod holders in, also installed my berkely too.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

blaen, yeah would be good if we could go for a fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone every tried plastic welds on Yaks?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

sam said:


> blaen, yeah would be good if we could go for a fish.


I was thinking this coming Sunday at Huonville seeing how Trout Season will be open by then 

I will start a post in Fishing Trips forum about it


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

blean, I have a trip with my fishing club on sunday but will work out another time with you if your interested.
sam


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

sam said:


> blean, I have a trip with my fishing club on sunday but will work out another time with you if your interested.
> sam


Yep that would be cool, we could get Barrabeachy and Scott involved too.

Where are you guys heading on Sunday?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabeachy said:


> Anyone every tried plastic welds on Yaks?


Only recently had a go with soldering iron filling a few screw holes and found it fairly simple.

I did scorch a couple of times by lingering to long in the one spot, but weld was successful.

Drill a hole in your wheelie bin or any plastic container and experiment before attacking the yak


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the yak Sam, the Tassie yakking scene is really yaking off. Post as many bream/trout/salmon pics as ya can for us gents


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Blaen said:


> Nice ride Sam, so when does the Southern AKFF Fleet hook up for a fish?


My Prowler 13 arrives mid August. A Sth Tas AKFF session sounds cool, I'd be in for sure. 8)

Cheers
Vert


----------

